# Getting there slowly



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Think ive finally managed to get the hang of this latte art thingy.

May have stumbled on how to repeat the milk prep at last ,it has took me a month i must say.

What do you think?

Some do look like artichokes though ha









In this order

  

  

  

Think the last one is my favourite


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

That's pretty good i'd say. More or less where i'm at with mine. The patterns will get better but at least you've got the milk right, the hang of pouring and a pattern emerging.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

stevogums said:


> May have stumbled on how to repeat the milk prep at last ,it has took me a month i must say.


That's pretty good. Care to share any tips on your milk stretching techniques. I'm still not quite able to produce silky microfoam each time. I either end up with foam that's too thick (half way towards what you'd expect in the top third of a cappuccino!) or just heated milk with the slightest amount of foam on the top. I always swirl the milk pitcher after I've finished steaming trying to incorporate all the foam into the milk yet when I go to do the pour, heated milk (no microfoam) seems to be all that initially pours out of the jug!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Steve's got an l1 is a monster steamer compared to the classic mate ....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Explains a lot then! Might try a more powerful tip on my wand at some point...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Explains a lot then! Might try a more powerful tip on my wand at some point...


It's your boiler holding back the steam power not the tip .

Edit your have a Brewtus bot a classic a steam tip might help


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Steve milk looks good and tasty ..glad your getting to grips with it


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's your boiler holding back the steam power not the tip .


Ah okay. Must say whenever I purge the steam wand over the drip tray, I'm never blown away by the amount of steam I see!


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Best video I've seen on milk steaming. Explained and demonstrated in so much detail. Using a glass and water to show the steam wand in relation to the surface level etc is genius.

Big thanks to Mrboots2u who mentioned it to me.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Steve milk looks good and tasty ..glad your getting to grips with it


Cheers Boots you were right it will get there eventually..


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

You have a classic aswell DS? I can try show you my technique if you like?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

KkAaNnEe said:


> You have a classic aswell DS? I can try show you my technique if you like?


No, Boots thought I had a Classic for some unknown reason, I have a Brewtus IV DB and yet still can't texture milk consistently, lol!

By all means, it would be great if you can do a video to show your technique. You sure have skillz!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


>


+1 on this. Great video. Although my machine doesn't seem to steam quite as fast as his...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That dude (sorry, don't know his name) in the Origin Roaster videos is a great teacher. Explains things so clearly. Watched a bunch of their videos on Vimeo yesterday.

Anyone tried any beans from them? Tempted to give them some business for such excellent/helpful videos.


----------

